# Older Briggs and Stratton motor identification.



## Dave Great Fall (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello. I have an old Ward Powr-Kraft generator with a B&S motor. It is 6 hp 4 cycle. Model # 146432 Type:1132-02 Code 6908041
I am unable to locate this set of numbers anywhere. Need to replace a few gaskets and fire it up to see what all is shot. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you on advance.
Dave P in Great Falls, Mt.


----------



## Dave Great Fall (Mar 23, 2015)

These are the numbers off of the engine.I just cannot match them to any type of identification that I can use to order parts.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this your engine?

Briggs and Stratton 146432-1132-99 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Briggs group all trim numbers under -99 for the older engines and this one from Aug 1969 is one of the them.


----------

